# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  For any basketball players trying JUMPSOLES!!!

## STAYHUNGRY

I bought Jumpsoles platform shoes about 2 months ago and I can honestly say that they can increase your vertical leap by 5-6 inches but DO NOT OVERTRAIN! When I started, I was doing the plyometric exercises 3 times per week and not seeing that much of an increase in my vertical(in high school I had a 33 inch vertical and I was trying to get back to that area). For weeks and weeks I was wondering why the shoes were not working, but once I started doing them ONCE per week, my vertical took off!!!!! I would do squats as hard as possible, and then do 3 sets of the JUMPSOLES depth jumps. Finally, I'm back to where I was in high school and then some! I'm windmill dunking and gliding to the basket, dunking on many people in pick up games! For anyone who tries the Jumpsoles, just be careful not to overtrain, because it can really screw you up. If used correctly, these shoes add 5-10 inches on your vertical at least!!!!! Just my own experience.

STAYHUNGRY

----------


## bball_playa

I used jumpsoles in high school and it helped me a lot. My freshman year I went from barely touching the rim to dunking in games in a couple months. I highly endorse jumpsoles, except I have heard they can be tough on the knees

----------


## D7M

I used them in HS too. I gained alot on my vertical (could easily grab the rim, but after a season, was dunking no probs), also got really quick.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

i have a pair but never used them, did you guys use the training program that came with it?

----------


## JAYROD

i've heard of these. where did you get them?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

www.jumpusa.com

----------


## JAYROD

thanks buckeye.

----------


## bball_playa

i did the work out exactly as it appeared. all the running and jumping exercises. for me they were well worth it

----------


## D7M

i used the exercises that came with it, sometimes we would just play a game in them...I found this to be effective as well, working muscles you will use in game situation

----------

